# The Needle on The Cobbler



## weepete (May 11, 2017)

On a wee walk with some friends. In the distance is Loch Long, Loch Lomond and Ben Lomond




The Needle on The Cobbler by wee_pete, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC (May 11, 2017)

Absolutely stunning!   I need to go back to Scotland.


----------



## alexis.alvarez (May 11, 2017)

Beautiful. Makes me want to go back too!


----------



## thereyougo! (May 11, 2017)

Fantastic shot, mate.  Did you 'thread' the needle?


----------



## annamaria (May 11, 2017)

Fantastic shot and what a view!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (May 11, 2017)

Wow ... good stuff!!!!


----------



## tirediron (May 11, 2017)

Really nice!  

Now.. trivia time.  "Loch Lomond" was popularized in what comic book as the brand name for what product?


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Absolutely stunning!   I need to go back to Scotland.



Thanks Brent!


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2017)

alexis.alvarez said:


> Beautiful. Makes me want to go back too!



Thanks Alexis!


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2017)

thereyougo! said:


> Fantastic shot, mate.  Did you 'thread' the needle?



Thanks buddy! No, I found the climb up pretty hard going so was knackered when I got to the top, plus I can get a little bit if vertigo so I thought discrection was the better part of valor on this one. I'll be going up again because the views were so good and even from the boulder fields there were so many photographic oppertunites so I might do it next time.


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2017)

annamaria said:


> Fantastic shot and what a view!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Annamaria, we had good views all around that day!


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Wow ... good stuff!!!!



Thanks Gary!


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Really nice!
> 
> Now.. trivia time.  "Loch Lomond" was popularized in what comic book as the brand name for what product?



Thanks mate! I'm ashamed to say I have no idea though!


----------



## mmaria (May 12, 2017)

really nice, calming


----------



## goooner (May 12, 2017)

Excellent shot(s). Are these vertical shots stitched together?


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2017)

mmaria said:


> really nice, calming



Thanks mmaria! I like being out in the hills, there is a sense on contentment out there that I don't get anywhere else.


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2017)

goooner said:


> Excellent shot(s). Are these vertical shots stitched together?



Thanks mate! Yeah it's a 13 shot stitch, shot in portrait orientation (@ 28mm [45mm full frame equivalent] using a nodal slide on my tripod with an indexing rotator). I bracketed all shots at +2 and -2 because of the DR and incase I needed to do an HDR but the data was ok in one of the stitched shots so it's a single exposure. I also used a polarising filter.

Howfing the camera gear up the hill was a bit of effort, but I don't think I'd have been able to shoot this in the same way without the gear.


----------



## goooner (May 12, 2017)

Nominated for POTM


----------



## thereyougo! (May 12, 2017)

goooner said:


> Nominated for POTM



you beat me to it - was just figuring out how to do it lol


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2017)

goooner said:


> Nominated for POTM





thereyougo! said:


> goooner said:
> 
> 
> > Nominated for POTM
> ...



Thanks guys! That's really made my day


----------



## thereyougo! (May 12, 2017)

It's well deserved.  It's a cracker of a shot that you should print nice and big, frame it and up on the wall.


----------



## tirediron (May 12, 2017)

weepete said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice!
> ...


>Click<


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2017)

thereyougo! said:


> It's well deserved.  It's a cracker of a shot that you should print nice and big, frame it and up on the wall.



Thanks mate, god knows the original file is big enough! I've been meaning to get a few printed for a while now, and come to think of it I've got an old A1 sized art folder from my college days that could be used to store some prints......hmmm....I feel another thread about printing is brewing...


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2017)

tirediron said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Ah, of course! One of my friends did his dissartation on that comic in Uni


----------



## tirediron (May 12, 2017)

weepete said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > weepete said:
> ...


Really?  I'd love to read that!


----------

